# smoking before medical



## WaitingTime (15 May 2008)

After having done my medical a few days ago, I just read somewhere that smoking the morning before the medical exam is not recommended.  I remembered having 2 cigarettes that morning, had one 4-5 hours before the exam and one more maybe an hour before the med.  How does smoking affect the medical test (I am guessing that it might interfere with the urine testing?).  How much nicotine in my system would screw up the results?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 May 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> . . .  How does smoking affect the medical test (I am guessing that it might interfere with the urine testing?).  How much nicotine in my system would screw up the results?



Unless you put your cigarette out in your urine specimen, it has no effect on the results.


----------



## Adamant (15 May 2008)

My understanding, which is very limited, is that it has to do with the blood pressure.  But, from my experience, if there was a problem they would tell you, then make you sit for 10 minutes and take it again....s


----------



## RickDevlieger (15 May 2008)

You may want to re think your habit, although I'm sure you have been told this before. There are getting to be fewer places and opportunities to smoke, especially on ships. And myself, as a nonsmoker forced to endure smoking in classrooms for a year at a time back in the early 80s, I have zero sympathy for smokers. (Yes, the sins of the father are visited upon the son.) While I was Coxn of my ship, a sailor complained to me about smoking polices only once.


----------



## infamous_p (15 May 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> After having done my medical a few days ago, I just read somewhere that smoking the morning before the medical exam is not recommended.  I remembered having 2 cigarettes that morning, had one 4-5 hours before the exam and one more maybe an hour before the med.  How does smoking affect the medical test (I am guessing that it might interfere with the urine testing?).  How much nicotine in my system would screw up the results?



Quit smoking. 

And yes, smoking obviously will affect your heart rate and blood pressure, making you appear to have a higher resting heart rate and blood pressure than normal. As a result, the results could be interpreted as you having a higher than normal BP/RHR; which may not necessarily bode well for otherwise stellar medical results.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2008)

Chief Tech said:
			
		

> You may want to re think your habit, although I'm sure you have been told this before. There are getting to be fewer places and opportunities to smoke, especially on ships. And myself, as a nonsmoker forced to endure smoking in classrooms for a year at a time back in the early 80s, I have zero sympathy for smokers. (Yes, the sins of the father are visited upon the son.) While I was Coxn of my ship, a sailor complained to me about smoking polices only once.



If it is allowable, legal activity, done in an authorized area, it is soley up to the individual to decide. Sorry about your previous tough luck, but pious lectures aren't needed. His question was to smoking and the med test. If you don't have an answer to that, there is no need to reply.


----------



## WaitingTime (15 May 2008)

Thank you for all the replies. Come to think of it, i had to measure my blood pressure twice.  The first measurement was a little high.  The second one was much better according to the med.  As for quit smoking, if I get my offer, I would probably quit smoking before my basic training starts.  One pack last me like 3 days.  I am not a heavy smoker to begin with so it should not be too difficult to quit.


----------

